# DSLR Beginner Book or SLR in general



## dochall22 (Jan 19, 2009)

Any suggestions on a good book for a beginner to get ahold of?  I'm wanting to upgrade to a nice DSLR but I really need to learn more about the photography options and find out what options I need in my camera before i buy one.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bdavis (Jan 19, 2009)

I think a lower end camera would probably be your best bet. You can get a model that's a few years old or even used (if it was well-taken care of) for well under $1,000. You might want to look into an old Canon EOS Digital Rebel or a Nikon D40 or something of that nature. Not sure what kind of photography you like or experience level, so the more you tell, the better the advice 

You'll need something that enables you to manually set your aperture, shutter speed, white balance, ISO, etc so you can get used to the camera's controls and how they interact with one another.

Also brushing up on the basics like exposure, depth of field, composition, etc would really help you out.

A nice entry level DSLR would be a great investment if you are looking into photography as a hobby or a career, it's fun either way. If you can give me a little more insight as to what you are looking for, then I can give you further advice, as well as the other members of the forum.

Welcome to the world of Digital SLR Photography.


----------



## dochall22 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, I'd still classify myself as a novice, even though I did sale cameras at one point I didn't mess with SLRs hardly at all, I know some of the terminology but not enough to really know whats going on.  I under stand the concepts, as in - the longer the shutter is open the more light that comes in and such, but I need to learn more about the filters and WB and the other aspects, so -  Is there any good books you'd recomend?


The rebel and d40 were just coming out when I was in the retail camera business, but I didnt mess with them.  Is there any huge factors that set one above the other?


----------



## fightin14 (Jan 19, 2009)

"digital photography" by scott kelby


----------



## AlexColeman (Jan 19, 2009)

Understanding exposure, and the new photography manual.


----------



## bdavis (Jan 19, 2009)

fightin14 said:


> "digital photography" by scott kelby



I second that, vols 1 and 2 are good for beginners.

I also recommend

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Photographers-Eye-Composition-Design-Digital/dp/0240809343/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top]Amazon.com: The Photographer's Eye: Composition and Design for Better Digital Photos: Michael Freeman: Books[/ame]

I just ordered it and heard it's a great book for Composition.


----------



## bdavis (Jan 19, 2009)

dochall22 said:


> Well, I'd still classify myself as a novice, even though I did sale cameras at one point I didn't mess with SLRs hardly at all, I know some of the terminology but not enough to really know whats going on.  I under stand the concepts, as in - the longer the shutter is open the more light that comes in and such, but I need to learn more about the filters and WB and the other aspects, so -  Is there any good books you'd recomend?
> 
> 
> The rebel and d40 were just coming out when I was in the retail camera business, but I didnt mess with them.  Is there any huge factors that set one above the other?




There isn't much of a difference. The D60 is an upgraded D40 if I believe. D60 is 10.2 megapixel, the D40 is 6.1

You should read the specs from Nikonusa.com they can tell you indepth specs on both. I would recommend the D60, you can find one on Amazon with the 18-55mm kit lens for $520...not a bad deal at all. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 20, 2009)

Options? You don't need options. The most basic DSLR has all the options you would need to completely master a book like "Understanding Exposure". Even my 30 year old SLR has those options.

Learn the basic effects of composition, exposure, and then start on the smallest DSLR and go from there. I cringe when I see people buy their first camera and it's a D300 or equivalent.


----------



## Miss Sony (Jan 20, 2009)

bdavis said:


> I second that, vols 1 and 2 are good for beginners.
> 
> I also recommend
> 
> ...



I gave that book to a friend of mine for his birthday.  Haven't asked what he thinks of it.

MS


----------



## bdavis (Jan 20, 2009)

I still got mine coming in the mail...if they would hurry up and get it to me, I'll let you know how it is


----------



## Samanax (Jan 20, 2009)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Quick-Snap-Guide-Digital-Photography/dp/159863187X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1232490349&sr=1-1"]Quick Snap Guide to Digital SLR Photography: An Instant Start-Up Manual for New dSLR Owners by David Busch[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Photographers-D-SLR-Handbook-Lark-Photography/dp/1600594220/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1232490453&sr=1-14"]Pro Photographer's D-SLR Handbook by Michael Freeman[/ame]


----------



## dochall22 (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks for all the suggestions!!  I think I'm going with scott kelbys digital photography!


----------

